# Engine room layouts/plans etc.



## Sbiper

Folks,

If possible I'd like to get my hands on as much plans of merchant ship engine rooms as I can, specifically steam turbine plants of the 30's/40's, Slow and Medium speed Diesel plants from the 50's/60's and 70's. If anybody has links to anything on the net that would be appreciated; if they have layouts plans on their home computers could I trouble you to pm them to me?

Thanks in advance, Sbiper.


----------



## kewl dude

T2

Greg Hayden


----------



## Sbiper

Thanks Kwel Dude. American T2 Tankers built by the US Maritime Commission right? Built by Alabama Ship, Marinship and Swan island. I've a copy of 'Ships for Victory' A History of Shipbuilding under the U.S. Maritime Commission in World War II, Frederic C. Lane.


----------



## R58484956

I have an engine room drawing complete with every single pipe/pump etc etc, but as it is 2 1/2m long and a meter wide, it is a little awkward to transmit.
It belonged to a 1950 geared turbine passenger ship.


----------



## Sbiper

R58484956 said:


> I have an engine room drawing complete with every single pipe/pump etc etc, but as it is 2 1/2m long and a meter wide, it is a little awkward to transmit.
> It belonged to a 1950 geared turbine passenger ship.



Lol, nice but you are right, probably too awkward to transmit etc.


----------



## Sbiper

kewl dude said:


> T2
> 
> Greg Hayden


Greg, just two quick questions if I may? The sets labeled 'Auxiliary Generator No. 1 & 2', are they SSTG's or are they Diesel gen sets? and if they are diesel gen sets, do you have their type/rating etc.?

With regards to the two images being the upper and lower levels of the engine room, am I right in assuming that given the layout, that the main turbine sat directly above the main condensor?

Rgrds,

Sbiper


----------



## surfaceblow

The Auxiliary Generators are Steam Turbines all of the Condensers are below the Turbines. The Auxiliary Generators was rated at 400 kW. Emergency Generator 50 kW. The Main Generator was rated 5400 kW at 2300 volts and the Main Motor 6000 HP.

Joe
Ex T2 Chief Engineer


----------



## Sbiper

surfaceblow said:


> The Auxiliary Generators are Steam Turbines all of the Condensers are below the Turbines. The Auxiliary Generators was rated at 400 kW. Emergency Generator 50 kW. The Main Generator was rated 5400 kW at 2300 volts and the Main Motor 6000 HP.
> 
> Joe
> Ex T2 Chief Engineer


Excellent, thanks for that info.

Sbiper.


----------



## kewl dude

Yup 400 kw. But also each aux gen turbine drove three dc exciters for the main unit, the main motor and the 400 kw ships service gen. Westinghouse aux image and legend attached.

Greg Hayden


----------



## tbates

HI, i have quite a few plans but they are too large for the from, would u want to send u a email? Just send me a Pm with your email - Tom


----------



## rickles23

*Ship's plans*

Will these help any?

Regards


----------



## Sbiper

All good so far folks, keep 'em coming!

Thanks,

Sbiper.


----------



## Sbiper

Well I suppose that a little info regarding myself and my interests etc. might not go amiss here.

Been employed by Intel since 1995, majority of that time working in Semiconductor manufacture in the Lithography department. Total geek/tech/engineering head, give me a set of plans/drawings + specifications and I'm in heaven. As I deal with angstroms, microns and nanometers every day its prehaps not suprising that for pleasure I like to read up about stuff that opperates in 1000 lbs/square inch and is physically massive. In paticular I'm fascinated with tech and machinery pre 1970 or so (roughly when IC's started to make serious inroads). 

While I understand the various types of marine propulsion plants and their various pro's and con's I'm a real sucker for hypothetical set-ups and what might have been's. So in that case I'll throw this out to the learned members of the forum:

You travel back in time to the early 30's, and are commissioned to engine a luxury yacht, whose owner has decided to out build the Savarona. He wants his yacht to be at least as long (WL) as the Savarona's overall length and also likes the idea of round the world cruising (a la Stella Polaris), this Gin Palace will be visiting exotic places, its not just for a trip down to the Hamptons etc. With this in mind, and with your 'modern knowledge' try and come up with potential engine arrangements for this lovely, keeping to what was practical at the time (though remembering that you have 'future knowledge, so you could make the powerplant _slightly _better than what was state of the art at the time). Twin or tripple screw arrangements only and any and all engine arangments that were possible are allowed and each arrangement must be accompanied with the reasons why it is being suggested, along with its pros' and con's. 

Knock your selves out guys! oh and I'd still appreciate any and all plans/arangement drawings etc. that anyone cares to post here/send to me by e-mail.

Sbiper.


----------



## Sbiper

Still looking for any engine room layouts/general layouts/plans etc. that the members could e-mail to me/post in this thread. 

A quick question if I may? Those large direct drive diesel engines (Doxfords, Suzlers etc.), were they ever used in diesel electric drive propulsion? or did their low revs make them unsuitable as electrical generating sets?

Sbiper.


----------



## R58484956

Where have all the diesel engineers got to, what answer would you have given to the engineer examiner when up for tickets. ?


----------



## JohnBP

*Enginroom plans*

I have a plan of British Crusader's main engine showing all in and out pipes, oil, water etc, but does not show any other aux eq. is that of use?


----------



## Sbiper

JohnBP said:


> I have a plan of British Crusader's main engine showing all in and out pipes, oil, water etc, but does not show any other aux eq. is that of use?



Sure JohnBP, either post them here or PM to me when you get a chance.

Sbiper.


----------



## tbates

HI, i would like it as well if it is possable - Tom


----------



## cubpilot

quite a few shoreside power stations are slow speed diesel, eg guernsey power station and in recent years it is an option for cruise liners which have high electrical sevice loads compared to propulsion load. in the latter they can bring on line the appropriate number of engines to match total load and have them operating in the most efficient power band. i don't think that any slow speed gen set was concidered for ship installation before the late 70s.


----------



## Sbiper

Was wondering if anybody here knows much about Nordberg Marine diesels? This site is pretty good http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Nordberg/Nordmenu.htm but I would like to know if anybody knows how numerous were Nordberg marine diesels in the 1930's and in the 40's/50's? 

Also Nordberg advertised a series of multifuel slow speed gennie sets (mainly for municiple use), these seemed to be based on marine sets afaik. In addition they had radial diesels (which seem to be 2 stroke) which were mainly used for pumping systems.


----------



## Joe Freeman

I have a picture of a power station in Guernsey with a SULZER Diesel Generator it looks like it might be a 9RD90. I cannot upload the picture as I don't know the photographer or which magazine it is out of. I could possibly e-mail it to you.
Joe.


----------



## Sbiper

Joe,

Sure send me on to me if you can.


----------

